# Your accuracy rate?



## salamee (Aug 6, 2010)

What is your success rate for 3x3 BLD?
Mine is probably around 50%, I know it sucks =/ I don't have all my solves in CCT, that's why I don't know exactly. 
Do you aim for speed or for accuracy on your solves?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 6, 2010)

inb4 someone makes a joke at my expense.

(I DNF a lot.)



> [21:11:44] < corny> aronpm you are a fast big cube bld solver... but your are not a good big cube bld solver...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 6, 2010)

\( \frac{20}{49} \)

40.82%


----------



## lavi (Aug 6, 2010)

0 for now
i am just looking for memorazation metod


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 6, 2010)

Mines about 50% id say. I never sit down and do many blind solves at once its just something I do a couple times a week. Also I aim for accuracy mostly so I could be a lot better. My times are around 8 minutes.


----------



## Rosette (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL mine's 11%


----------



## EVH (Aug 7, 2010)

20% Don't laugh.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 7, 2010)

Mine is probably 60-65%, although thats a guess and I always take my time to make sure I didn't mess up my memo


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 7, 2010)

I've only made two attempts, only one was a success (2nd one), so 50%.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 7, 2010)

Well out of about 15 attempts I'm at 0/15 = 0%. Yeah I'm horrible but I just want a success.


----------



## Faz (Aug 7, 2010)

50% or so.

Sometimes it's 10 percent, and sometimes it's like 80 xD


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2010)

1 in 20, officially

edit: 1 in 23.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 7, 2010)

0% right know, one of these days I'll get it...


----------



## Innocence (Aug 8, 2010)

75%ish, in my slowness. If I took a few more risks, I could reduce that a bit.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 8, 2010)

About 30-40%?
I've had about 6 successes from about 18 attempts (I used to keep track) so yeah... not very accurate, and not fast either.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 8, 2010)

I varies, from low to high. I actually don't know.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to do pretty well, but I've simplified my memo, which turned out to make it less accurate.. but I still prefer to use it.

Now I'm probably.. 20%? Granted I don't practice at all. Like a few times a month.


----------



## jonathan90 (Aug 10, 2010)

About 80-70%


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Aug 12, 2010)

i've done really a lot of solves in my life, so i don't know, probably around 2000...
50%?


----------



## Thompson (Aug 12, 2010)

maybe 15% haha


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 12, 2010)

100%.
I've never gotten one wrong.

>>>I have never tried either...


----------



## Brian (Aug 12, 2010)

http://ia.ita.doc.gov/download/rfm-...208/053-19-2077 NoWay-TGT 2007-004711-035.jpg


----------



## MiloD (Aug 13, 2010)

50% of the time i get the solve 100% correct on the first try, every time.

but srsly, overall probably around 50%. much less if i push the memo and almost 100% if i give myself a min to memo.


----------



## yoruichi (Aug 13, 2010)

48/100, 48.00 a100


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2010)

20% I'd say..


----------



## Forte (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm guessing about 50%, but I'm trying to go for speed now, whereas before, I was trying for accuracy.


----------



## riffz (Aug 13, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> 100%.
> I've never gotten one wrong.
> 
> >>>I have never tried either...



Then your accuracy rate is undefined, not 100%.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 13, 2010)

3/8 = 37.5%

Although I am new, so expect to get better. All 3 came in my last 4 attempts, so 75% over the last two days. I'm going for accuracy in memorization, then speed during the solve (I try not to stop and think, just keep turning). I average around 7-8 minutes.


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 13, 2010)

Everything from 20 - 80% depending on how much I stress the solves. I always go for max speed.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 13, 2010)

nearly 60% with 4 minutesish solves, easy to sub 3, but i doubt i succeed in TOS10... Ill get cut off I think (cut off is 4 minutes :'( )


----------



## MiloD (Aug 13, 2010)

yoruichi said:


> 48/100, 48.00 a100



you did a ******* average of 100... no wonder i suck so much.

couple of questions:
one sitting?
do you feel yourself getting better after something like that?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 13, 2010)

My first BLD attempt in a comp was a Success, followed by 10 DNF's and then 3 out 7 after that 

Each time I solve I get a PB in comps


----------



## yoruichi (Aug 13, 2010)

I did it during 2 sittings in one day i think
i guess it imrpoves ur memo by like 0.5-1.00 each time i do a a100


----------



## Chrish (Aug 21, 2010)

So I'm at my cottage for the weekend, people are asleep and I was bored. So I decided I'm going to keep note of every attempt at bld, and note the time and if it was a fail or success.

Success - 5:34
Success - 5:43
Fail - 5:29
Success - 8:55
Success - 6:33

So 4/5 atm. I use 2 cycle and visual memo for everything, which is probably why it takes me so long. 

So uh, I'm not fantastic by any means, but I'm pretty happy with what I've done tonight 

edit- Most if not all previous bld I've timed were over 8-9 mins, so there was some definite progress, which is good.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Aug 21, 2010)

*Real story of cube and tournament*



salamee said:


> What is your success rate for 3x3 BLD?
> Mine is probably around 50%, I know it sucks =/ I don't have all my solves in CCT, that's why I don't know exactly.
> Do you aim for speed or for accuracy on your solves?



The first one BLD 3x3x3 it's me = return of the cube too

Not Tyson Mao or Jessica Fridrich but Montreal City

If you don't believe in the one that has brought back the cube you will have to answer to the irreversables evidence. Contrary to it's return in 2003 in the store where the cube sales were influenced by the championship wich was not the case in 1982. My web page is off now but my domain name is rubikscuberecord.com a long time ago.

The REAL story of return of the cube popularity 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Wt49ckCU8


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> salamee said:
> 
> 
> > What is your success rate for 3x3 BLD?
> ...



You're freaking nuts man. Wanna try making some sense?


----------



## Faz (Aug 21, 2010)

He makes sense to himself.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> He makes sense to himself.



Aye, that he does..

He'd be pretty good in a Shakespearean sort of play or something, they barely make any sense at all....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> He makes sense to himself.



How do you know? Perhaps he doesn't.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 22, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> He'd be pretty good in a Shakespearean sort of play or something, they barely make any sense at all....



LOL


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 22, 2010)

My accuracy rate is like 20% or something.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 1 in 20, officially
> 
> edit: 1 in 23.



LOL 

Sarah has a DNF problem.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 28, 2010)

0. 
somehow I always mess up orientation.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 1 in 20, officially
> ...


Heeey, at least I got one. It was a pretty good time too.


----------



## sgsawant (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine is about 70-75%. I kind of mess up one cube in 3 tries.


----------



## sgsawant (Sep 4, 2010)

I am aiming for 90%. The main question is what's your accuracy when you demonstrate it to your friends? I have showed my friends about 7 times that I can solve it blindfolded, and have messed it up once. 

Contrary to my initial guess, it didn't feel that bad (the once that I messed it up). But try demonstrating it to your friends (and request them to shut up throughout the solve). It motivates you to be more accurate.


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

7/10
I have screwed up ways of memo, but I don't forget them...then I just need to make sure I don't do the wrong set up/revive moves and stuff


----------

